# Solved: Aim Buddy Icon command not working in HTML?



## cnelson04 (Dec 29, 2003)

Hey guys, here's the code i'm using when trying to launch the external link on my site;

Its suppose to come up with a prompt asking if your sure you want to change your icon, except nothing happens when it gets click.


```
<a href="aim:BuddyIcon?Src=http://www.prpfans.com/Images/Buddy%20Icons/buddyicon1.gif">Make This Your Buddy Icon!</a>
```
Its suppose to automatically change the buddy. However my code isn't working although i copied the code directly from another website where it does work.. Any ideas why its not working? Its a php page but i didn't think that it really made a difference does it?

heres the page that its on; www.prpfans.com/buddyicons.php

EDIT:::

it turns out for some reason aim will not take the link if there is a space in the source, like where i ../images/buddy icons/buddy1.gif it should of been, ../images/buddyicons/buddy1.gif

i figured this out just by guessing, so maybe it might help others out.


----------

